# Converting my WD MyBook HDD from FAT32 to NTFS



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

I have a 500GB Western Digital MyBook external hard drive. I do a lot of HD video editing and I need to be able to move files larger than 4GB to that drive, but because it's FAT32 formatted, I can't. Therefore, I'd like to convert it to NTFS. So...

Can this be done?

Can this be done without losing all the files already on the drive or will I need to put them somewhere else during the conversion?

I'm about to trade in my PC for a Mac. Supposing I can convert the hard drive to NTFS, will I still be able to use it with a Mac?

Supposing the conversion is possible, how do I do it?

Thanks so much!


----------



## DammitJanet (Apr 14, 2006)

Honestly, any help here would be great.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

It can be done and easily, see here: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb456984.aspx


----------

